# Preview/audition MIDI on Mac



## Virtual Virgin (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm on Mac OS 11.3 here and it seems that some time ago Mac OS lost its ability to preview .midi files via Quicktime.
Does anyone know of a simple, efficient utility app for doing this? GM sounds are fine, I just need to listen to the contents to quickly check what is in them.


----------



## Gaffable (Jun 17, 2021)

MIDIPlayer X is the app you need. The app's homepage is here and the instructions can be found here. It costs US$1.99 at the Mac App Store.

If you feel motivated enough, it is possible to modify Quicktime to enable it to play MIDI files, but I've never tried it myself. Instructions can be found here.

Your profile mentions that you use Cubase. For any Logic Pro users reading this, MIDI files in Logic can be auditioned by selecting multiple MIDI files in Logic's file browser and then dragging them as a group into a Live Loops Grid. Logic places each MIDI file in its own cell on the same track.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks,
I purchased it and it does what I want


----------

